# Community > Questions, Comments, Suggestions, Testing. >  WTF Profile views

## res

I just looked at my profile and was shocked by the number of people who have viewed my profile-This page has had 4,660 visits- this is a few view for every one of my posts, is this normal? Im just some random guy spouting shit on the internet and hardly some sort of person worth following so I'm a bit surprised, how is this number come up with? is it normal on this site? Im a member of a few forums,and on some I have a much higher post count but much lower page views even though they have more members.

----------


## stretch

4661  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

Touch screens are to bame I recon.
Ol sausage fingers here gets directed to a persons profile reguarly by trying to click on the thread but getting the "started by" instead.

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

+1 for touch screens.

----------


## GMH72

Possibly going to your page to PM or trying to find a thread you made or replied to...

----------


## 7mmsaum

Probably hits from a search engine for whatever reason

----------


## PerazziSC3

@veitnamcam has 92,000....

----------


## distant stalker

Hmmm minds had 4438 visits I've made around 1700 posts

----------


## 7mmsaum

Search engine hits

----------


## veitnamcam

> @veitnamcam has 92,000....


Must be a search engine then.
Or there is a bloody lot of ham fisted members on here!

----------


## HNTMAD

Yeah and on the same side you are following 50 people. I have noticed more followers on my profile, bit creepy if you ask me. Not as many as you results lol but still, bit creepy that people are following every post you make!!

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Yeah and on the same side you are following 50 people. I have noticed more followers on my profile, bit creepy if you ask me. Not as many as you results lol but still, bit creepy that people are following every post you make!!
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


Stupid Tapatalk with big thumbs has the follow buy the like!
I seem to be following lots!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yeah and on the same side you are following 50 people. I have noticed more followers on my profile, bit creepy if you ask me. Not as many as you results lol but still, bit creepy that people are following every post you make!!
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


I seem to have got a few followers in the last few months too, not sure what thats about.

----------


## HNTMAD

Yeah and just like that every post I make you get a notification lol

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Stupid Tapatalk with big thumbs has the follow buy the like!
> I seem to be following lots!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ah that explaines it...must be a different version to mine.

----------


## HNTMAD

Mine is like, reply and then follow, tiny thumb is a bonus, no creepy following lol

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

64000. Whats this follow thing? Is that something only the creeps on tapatalk do? I knew it was dodgee

----------


## Ryan

https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/182072
_
Googlebot is Google's web crawling bot (sometimes also called a "spider"). Crawling is the process by which Googlebot discovers new and updated pages to be added to the Google index.

We use a huge set of computers to fetch (or "crawl") billions of pages on the web. Googlebot uses an algorithmic process: computer programs determine which sites to crawl, how often, and how many pages to fetch from each site.

Googlebot's crawl process begins with a list of webpage URLs, generated from previous crawl processes and augmented with Sitemap data provided by webmasters. As Googlebot visits each of these websites it detects links (SRC and HREF) on each page and adds them to its list of pages to crawl. New sites, changes to existing sites, and dead links are noted and used to update the Google index._



This also explains why a thread can appear in Google Search not long after it's been posted. The more posts a user has, the more associated "crawls".

----------


## Gibo

> https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/182072
> _
> Googlebot is Google's web crawling bot (sometimes also called a "spider"). Crawling is the process by which Googlebot discovers new and updated pages to be added to the Google index.
> 
> We use a huge set of computers to fetch (or "crawl") billions of pages on the web. Googlebot uses an algorithmic process: computer programs determine which sites to crawl, how often, and how many pages to fetch from each site.
> 
> Googlebot's crawl process begins with a list of webpage URLs, generated from previous crawl processes and augmented with Sitemap data provided by webmasters. As Googlebot visits each of these websites it detects links (SRC and HREF) on each page and adds them to its list of pages to crawl. New sites, changes to existing sites, and dead links are noted and used to update the Google index._
> 
> 
> ...


Makes sense the tiny bit I understood. I sometimes google search for something after a post is made in here and 9 times out of 10 the first hit is from NZHS.

----------


## mikee

> Stupid Tapatalk with big thumbs has the follow buy the like!
> I seem to be following lots!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe the "Profile" button should be changed to "buy now"  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## res

Thanks for the responses guys, it's been educational 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

I do know that one frequent visitor to my profile page is simply a nosey old bastard  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

> Thanks for the responses guys, it's been educational 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just looked at your profile....... :O O:  you are a member of an interesting group  :Wtfsmilie:  now watch your profile hits go up  :Grin:

----------


## GMH72

> Just looked at your profile....... you are a member of an interesting group  now watch your profile hits go up


I looked haha  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

You bunch of dodgy bastards, probably aliens checking? :O O:

----------


## Maca49

I'm only half as dodgy as @Gibo

----------


## 199p

> I'm only half as dodgy as @Gibo


Think that goes for most of us

----------


## Gibo

> Think that goes for most of us


Wed 27th July keen for a beer? In Palmrubberston N for the night for work

----------


## 199p

> Wed 27th July keen for a beer? In Palmrubberston N for the night for work


Yeah mate sounds good i finish at 8 and there is a nice pub just around the corner

----------


## Gibo

> Yeah mate sounds good i finish at 8 and there is a nice pub just around the corner


Car pie, im at the distinction? Il get in touch closer to the time. Want to see if youre as pretty as Brads goes on about

----------


## Gapped axe

definitely not stalking anyone but fuck if I'm using my pad and not a keyboard, actually no sometimes happens with the key board as well.

----------


## Shootm

> Wed 27th July keen for a beer? In Palmrubberston N for the night for work


 @Gibo What time are you opening the Tab? :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Better take some milk and cheese Gibo  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> @Gibo What time are you opening the Tab?


Duno, Shane finishes at 8, dont want to start too early or ill be anybodys ha ha. You in Palmy too?

----------


## HNTMAD

> Car pie, im at the distinction? Il get in touch closer to the time. Want to see if youre as pretty as Brads goes on about


Don't hold ya breath

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

Anything would be better than sheep? Baaaaahaaaa

----------


## Dundee

121324 views on my profile ya nosey bastards, now if you all gave me a dollar per view that would be nice :Grin:

----------


## P38

:Wtfsmilie:    At 17,000 views I'm beginning to get the feeling that I'm being bloody ignored here.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## 223nut

750 posts and only 450 views.... do like that ratio

----------


## Nibblet

@Gibo, he is that pretty

----------


## Gibo

> 121324 views on my profile ya nosey bastards, now if you all gave me a dollar per view that would be nice


I guess when you copy someone else's name you get more attention than others?  :Psmiley:

----------


## Pointer

As other people mentioned its SEO - Search engine optimization. Dundee will get a lot of hits due to his name, so will P38.

----------


## deadidick

Ham fisted rough can,ts I recon. Hard to be gentle after 6 stiengrandes, the button that takes you to the last post needs to be bigger, fucked if I can hit it, it's the size of a match head, all ways end up at some ones page.

----------


## sako75

> Touch screens are to bame I recon.
> Ol sausage fingers here gets directed to a persons profile reguarly by trying to click on the thread but getting the "started by" instead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk


Amen to fat fingers on the iPad. Don't know how many times I have opened Jakewire's profile

Not feeling the love with only 11,515 views of my profile

----------


## Dundee

@andyanimal31 is the first forumite that i heard  use steingrenades as vocabulary. :Grin:  We shared some bombs in Taihape  (Yarns)

----------


## Pointer

Good to know I'm not the only steiny man here too

----------


## Gibo

> Good to know I'm not the only steiny man here too


I have paid a couple others on here in Steinys

----------


## Nibblet

> I have paid a couple others on here in Steinys


Yeah, you would get SFA for Waikato.

----------


## Gibo

> Yeah, you would get SFA for Waikato.


It wouldnt get past my hands

----------


## Pointer

Ah, closet steiny drinkers

----------


## deadidick

More of a classic man my self. I do recall the old wooden crates of 2 dozen steinyblue.

----------


## Pointer

Yep classie man here too. Steiny blue is before my time though. I remember sitting down to a few steinys with young Toby when they changed the label back for the world cup. He commented on how the new label looks so old. I just laughed  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## andyanimal31

love classic hate that weasel piss called pure!
might as well drink reinech or however it spelt.
love my big ipa's and stouts in the winter.
ya can't beat steingrenades when ya want to get fucked up!
my go to beer 


Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

I remember "Joseph Couts" ?? Beer, god it was awful but we didn't know any better then. 
Wards was way better before it became CD (i think they added sugar after the name change)

----------


## deadidick

Ha - Joseph couts and Rieneck... Who ever invented those beers should give them selves an upper cut. I'm pretty sure they collected the warm piss from the urinal at the steinybar and bottled it, put Rieneck labels on it.... Paa. :Sick: 

I did enjoy the steiny World Cup cans. Good size box to keep in the chilly bag, good fun smash those back.

----------


## Pointer

Do they still make Reineck? (Excuse the spelling) 

Mate had a Reineck beanie. Wore it to the pub for the first time and got blindsided in the face by a guy who told him it was a disgusting hat  :Grin:  was his go to hat for starting a scrap. Every time he wore it there was a punch up haha

----------


## Gibo

Still around. Old boy I work with still drinks it. I doubt anyone with a clue would blindside him  :Grin:

----------

